# Solar Panels and the Interlock Metal Roof



## GrammieDD (Sep 9, 2015)

Please help! I found this DIY site and pray there must be a knowledgeable person who can help us get through this dilemma of ours. Didn't know if we should approach this under "Roofing" (as you can see, we've done) _or_ under Green (Eco) Home improvements. We're looking into getting Solar Panels installed on our roof. Once the Solar Companies knew we are interested, our phone's been ringing off the hook with "solar consultant" appointments. The _*problem*_? Once they realize we have an Interlock Metal Roofing System, they _run for the hills & cancel the appointments_ claiming they *cannot* install on this particular style of roofing system! We've gone to the Interlock's website & have seen installed panels...we just don't understand why they quickly cancel & don't even try to offer any alternative installations (ground, etc.). Do any of you have the wonderful Interlock Roof, and, if so, have any of those of you also had any solar panels installed? Also: if you say "yes" to those two conditions, who installed the panels? If you also were rejected from getting panels...do you know why? :vs_worry: We hope this is the correct forum for this type of question. We also would be interested in hearing from anyone who has this roof & installed their own panels, as we're not opposed to doing that...IF it can be done (if the "pros" CAN'T install, we wouldn't consider we know more than they do & attempt such a DIY project!!! Thanking all of you, in advance, for "hearing me out." Grammie DD


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

There's not a lot of solar discussion on this site. You might want to check out solarpaneltalk.com


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

So the "solar consultants" stopped phoning? Isn't that a good thing?

Only talk to the outfits that will be doing the work turn-key. Do you have the metal roof that is supposed to look like shingles or standing-seam type metal roof. If its the standing seam type, I would have thought that was ideal for solar panels since you can mount the panels without any protrusions through the roof (except maybe wires). A quick Google search found *THIS* . I expect others do similar. Just the same, if metal roofs are rare in your area, and none of the installers in your area have done it before, they may be hesitant. If you find an installer, ask for an address of a similar job he has done, so you can drive by and take a look.

http://www.pvpowerway.com/en/metal-sheet/ 
First link not working so well.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

You need someone who can coordinate both an interlock contractor and a solar contractor.
All the roof panels on the side of your roof you plan on getting panels on need to be removed, proper standoffs flashed into the roof.

You may want to call interlock, they may be able to coordinate with a solar contractor for you.
Interlock Roofs are great, and I'm glad that you didn't find some unscrupulous solar guy willing to ruin it.


----------



## GrammieDD (Sep 9, 2015)

Dearest SPS-1: Thank you SO much for your response. The roofing style is shingles. Apparently an "installer tech" from one solar co. said (in a nutshell) the interlocked 4 edges of each shingle is (obviously) *not* where they can secure, with nails or screws, the mounting hardware. Therefore, the only logical place would be to drill or drive the screws/nails into the shingle center portion. Apparently, the shingle will bend or buckle under that pressure & the mounting system/rails (whatever), therefore the panels, will not be able to be successfully, nor properly, installed! We had our roof installed about 10 years ago, when metal roofs where just becoming the "rage." They are quite common, now, in NE. Here, you just can't hire a "solar panel installer." They must be a licensed, permitted, bonded, etc., electrician. The "installers" we were having to deal with, work for the Solar (Panel) companies. These companies come out, evaluate your home, calculate your energy "needs" (with electric bill history, etc.), determine how many panels, where they need to go, etc. We figured we may be able to DIY by buying the panels we needed from Home Depot/Lowe's (etc.) & then found out through our local DIY Home Depot store that it is very difficult to find an independent contractor/electrician who would take on this type of installation - once we buy the panel kits. Here's the _problem that still exists_: how can the panels (mounting rails, etc.) be installed, whether by the solar co. prof. installers, *or* an independent electrician we hire, *or* even if we find a couple of friends/family members who would help us install the system - IF this type of roofing will not properly accept this aftermarket product? WE certainly cannot install the panel system, as novices, if this roofing may likely become damaged if not handled by an experienced pro! That is our dilemma! We would like to know if anyone out there has experience with this particular installation situation (panels on an INTERLOCK Metal Roof) that was properly and successfully done, & with no damage incurring to the solar system nor the roofing materials. I will go to the link you provided & see if that gives us some answers. Again...Thanks SO much for your helpful response. GrammieDD


----------



## GrammieDD (Sep 9, 2015)

Dearest PatChap: I'm so surprised to get this many responses! I don't "email" so as soon as I respond to your response...I need to get some sleep! This is my first experience with these fast back-and-forth correspondences! Anyway...are you suggesting that, for the sake of installing solar panels to save on our energy bills, we have around $10,000 worth of Interlock roofing shingles removed? What would we replace this great roofing product with? The cost would just be prohibitive, and we certainly can't get rid of such a great product. However: you are absolutely correct in suggesting we get ahold of an Interlock rep. That's the next thing we need to do, I think, before we consider ANYONE doing anything to our beautiful roof! (I'm happy to hear from people in Canada, as I believe that's where Interlock was developed & co. is located there-?-; if anyone could help...I thought it may be someone from your location!) And, I daresay, any solar co. that realized working with a roofing company (to help resolve any installation problems) they would jump at the opportunity - as it would be advantageous for their customer base to expand greatly! Yes... we are grateful that the solar co. reps are NOT trying to pressure us into having them install - especially if they feel their installers are not capable of doing the job safely & properly. Again... Thank you for your great suggestions and *very* grateful you responded to my post. GrammieDD


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

The panels can be removed and reinstalled. It's an expensive proposition, but the only way to do it right. You can't just screw through the panels.

If someone tells you that they can pop the locks on some of the panels to allow the standoffs to slip under, that person is lying or has no idea what they're dealing with.

Realistically, I wouldn't recommend solar panels on this type of roof. If you were about to get a new aluminum shingle roof and wanted to do the panels, it could be done all at once with a lot less headaches.

Lack of repairability and modification is the main disadvantage to hidden fastener Roofs.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think the solar installers are walking away because they know it's going to expensive to install a system on a metal roof which eats into the system ROI. I looked quickly at Nebraska solar incentives and didn't find much. In the end you might not save anything. I wouldn't have installed my system if MA didn't have such great incentives.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Expensive yes, but doable.

I would avoid using standoffs that require holes in the roof and find a roof hook that would work...no penetrations is always better. We mostly use the ones from quickscrews.com for stone coated metal roofing, because that is 80% of our work. Roof hooks would be the best option as there is nothing to fail as no holes are made in the roof system. I would contact Interlock and ask them for a contractor reference and inquire about the installation of solar on your product. They should be able to point you in the right direction.

The key will be getting ppl that have done it and understand how to do it with your roof system. You don't want to use the guy who claims he knows how to do it...you will want to get a referral from Interlock to deal with the roof.

We typically coordinate with the solar folks and work in conjunction with them. We reinstall the roofing and the solar folks to mount the hooks where they want them as we relay the roofing.

While the roofing is removed you will want new underlayment installed before the reinstallation the metal shingles. It's not required but we feel its best practice.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

AndyWRS said:


> Expensive yes, but doable.
> 
> I would avoid using standoffs that require holes in the roof and find a roof hook that would work...no penetrations is always better. We mostly use the ones from quickscrews.com for stone coated metal roofing, because that is 80% of our work. Roof hooks would be the best option as there is nothing to fail as no holes are made in the roof system.


I "googled that $hit up" and agree completely with Andy. Anything else will ultimately depend on caulk. I was not familiar with those hooks at all till I saw the quickscrews link but they are your solution. 
However when you factor in removing and reinstalling your roof section your solar payback could be...after your dead. :surprise:I guess that doesn't matter if your motive is being green and the money isn't relevant. 
In your area is a ground installation not possible?


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Interlock may/will require a specific hook which is why it will be best to contact them on this situation. They should be able to point you in the right direction. For us, QS is who we use because they have what we need...Magerack also makes ones for stone coated roofing but I have yet to try one... I just found out about them this week in fact so I have another option.

The one thing you don't want to do have it installed with penetrating roof standoffs. They are not going to give you the longevity of a hook system. Once that fastjack or quick mount (for example) leaks your going to have to pay to have the panels removed and reinstalled to locate the leaking standoff. Not to mention a roofer to fix the leak.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

The last thing you want is a system thats going to punch holes in that expensive roof :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## GrammieDD (Sep 9, 2015)

To djlandkpl, SPS-1, PatChap, craig11152, and AndyWRS:
I finally contacted INTERLOCK Roofing & found that YES - solar panels can be safely installed. Interlock works WITH the Solar Co. IMR schedules one of *their* installers to be at the home when Solar co. drills the holes (for mounting hardware); IMR then applies the Solar CO.'s approved flashing; Solar co. finishes job. This way IMR's warranty remains intact & solar co.'s product/install warranties should also be OK. There are additional costs - however, they don't appear to be outrageous. There is a Service Fee for IMR's installer to be at the job, and a cost per penetration site (hole) for mounting hardware and per (hole) for any wires (IF it's necessary). The only problem we may have left: finding a Solar Co. that's willing to work hand-in-hand with the Roofing manufacture/IMR. Since IMR says they already are working with some solar cos. we'll just get those co. names & see about them OR do the DIY with a local electrician/installer that we may be able to work with. So far, I think we're getting a handle on resolving this. Just as an aside to any Solar Companies: work WITH cos. such as IMR and it could only *expand your customer base* which would, obviously, result in *more $$$* for your company. Same goes for electricians/local installers/and, perhaps, even you DIY's (depending on codes in your state/area! Winter's around the corner, so this is not the optimum time to install panels, but we will definitely try to get back with you to let you know how things went - IF we accomplished our goal or not! Again: thanks to ALL. GrammieDD


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Glad you seem able to resolve this. If it were my roof I'd want to see specific flashing details around the holes they are making in your roof.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe it's just a weight issue.?
Pitch, etc..?


----------



## GrammieDD (Sep 9, 2015)

To craig 11152 & ron45 (& all others): IMR (Interlock) verifies the "flashing" material of the Solar CO., passing _*their*_ specs; one of the requirements necessary to allow IMR's warranties to remain in effect (for entire _*50 years*_/or balance thereof). Also, IMR is guaranteeing *their* installers workmanship, as well. There are some "double-checks" in place that makes us feel a bit more secure about the process. Per IMR, neither weight, nor (roof) pitch are problematic issues at all. Again, thanks to all the men & women who are responding with such good points. Perhaps we can talk another time ; but as I said... we WILL keep you aware of our success (or not) in the future. Hopefully, even DIYers are able to work side-by-side with companies such as IMR & thereby, saving more money for all of us; plus the satisfaction of showing off something we can point to & say "we accomplished that...!" Take care GrammieDD


----------

